# Pre-mades and custom covers by BZN Studio Designs



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

*CUSTOM COVERS - PRE-MADE COVERS - ADVERTISING GRAPHICS - AND MORE!*​
Hi, guys! 
I meant to do this for a while now, since I felt the page needed a somewhat more professional introduction. I have been working with the amazing authors at Kboards for almost a year now, designing covers and graphics for them. I've loved every moment and I definitely want to work some more with you guys and learn some more. In this thread I'll be posting the new pre-mades I create as well as some portfolio samples as I finish them. I look forward to working with all of you!

*PRICES:*
Pre-Made Cover: Starting at $50.00 
Custom Cover: Start at $150.00
Paperback Upgrade: $50.00 
Typography and Layout: $85.00
*Special offer for series writers: Order 3 covers or more and get a FREE series banner.*​
For more info or to check my gallery visit:
http://covers.bzndesignstudios.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/bznstudiodesigns/
https://www.facebook.com/bznstudiodesigns​
*COVER SAMPLES (CUSTOM WORKS AND SOLD PREMADES):*​


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Just beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Just FYI, when I clicked on your website link it took me to a wix.com error page saying that your domain hasn't been connected to a website yet.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Changed! Thanks for letting me know!

A couple more premades just out of the oven:


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, abgwriter! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe!

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond in a civil manner. Members may also ask questions -- about how the service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service.

Disputes between you and clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

abgwriter said:


> Changed! Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> A couple more premades just out of the oven:


Do you have pre-made pricing somewhere? I clicked through on Deviant Art but couldn't find it.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

TaraCrescent said:


> Do you have pre-made pricing somewhere? I clicked through on Deviant Art but couldn't find it.


All the Pre-mades are $50.00 and you get a free Banner if you purchase 3 or more. 
All the prices are on my Journal in the deviantart profile: http://arebg452.deviantart.com


----------



## bookmaster (Dec 16, 2016)

Your work is really impressive. Would you mind shedding some light on how you work and what tools you use?


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Very nice covers! Good luck with your business.


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

Those are very good! I'll have to bookmark this so I can check your stuff next time I need a cover.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Vinny OHare said:


> Very nice covers! Good luck with your business.





Shawna Canon said:


> Those are very good! I'll have to bookmark this so I can check your stuff next time I need a cover.


Thank you both, and thank you Shawna for keeping me in mind!



bookmaster said:


> Your work is really impressive. Would you mind shedding some light on how you work and what tools you use?


Thank you! And as for shedding some light, I'll say it's nothing really that special. I work with the Adobe Creative Cloud studio, so most of my software tools are found there. As for the image tools, I also work a lot with Deviantart stock accounts and royalty free image sites such as Unsplash. I find that the stock images in these sites look less "stocky" and more unique. Sometimes authors bring their own stock and I'm more than happy to include them in the products, but I think a more unique look is definitely better. In that spirit, I also do a lot of custom photography in my own studio, so I can have images nobody else has . Other than that, my process is pretty normal. I make a conscious effort to focus on laying down a branding framework as I work, so that all my images can be expanded into series if the author wants to later on. Since series are all the rage now, is better to be safe and sorry and strong branding is I think one of the key things.
For instance this new pre-made series I just finished a couple of days ago:






















I'm selling it as a series of 3, but if the author is thinking of expanding into more books, the work is pretty simple, because a good framework is already in place. This series can be taken into infinity, for as long as colors exist. Also, the model in this series is one of my own, so you won't find her pic anywhere else!
Thank you for the interest. I hope we'll get to work together sometime.


----------



## marietrace (Jul 30, 2016)

Congrats on getting things up and running.
I was just thinking I need to send you an email and I found your post.

I can't recomend Arel enough. You will never go wrong.
Since hiring her to revamp my covers and create a brand for me I have begun to have consistantdownlodads on my freebie where as previously it was 0 for months.

So thank you. 
Hopefully her work is showing in my sig line. I did update it.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, Marie! 
I'm so glad the covers are working for you! I'm excited to see the three of them together all so pretty. Thanks for the shout out  and please don't hesitate to send me the e-mail if you need anything new done, I loved working with you!

And well I'll go ahead and drop in my newest pieces, in case someone is interested. All of these are pre-mades and available for purchase!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys! 
So I fixed the broken links in the thread (sorry for not realizing sooner that the images were not showing  ) and put it back on track. All the covers I show in here are for sale, and I will eliminate the ones no longer available from the display so there's no confusion. For now, I'll leave the newest batch below. Thanks so much for all the support the lovely people at kboards are giving me. It really is a blast to work with you guys!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys! 
I've been busy with orders lately (thank you for all the support and trust the good folks at Kboards have given me!  ) and a trip to Vegas at the beginning of the month, but I'm back on the saddle and with some new content I wanted to share!
Here are a couple of pre-mades that I just finished tinkering with:
















And also, in honor of the brand-new live-action Beauty and The Beast that is premiering here in the states, an allegorical one, for the lovers of the classic (like me!):


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

your covers are wonderful. so much talent-bookmarking!


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Third one in the first post is really nice. The fourth one creeps me out, but blood and chains will do that to a person. They're all really nice. It's clear you have talent!


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

You list a source file option under the custom cover pricing. Is that also available for the premades?


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

I love your covers so much!! I need to finish the book first!


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

I think your covers are among the best I have ever seen, but where are the prices?


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for the nice words, guys!
And about the questions


ThomasDiehl said:


> You list a source file option under the custom cover pricing. Is that also available for the premades?


Yes, the source file options also include pre-mades.



Doglover said:


> I think your covers are among the best I have ever seen, but where are the prices?


All pre-mades are $50.00 and all custom are $150.00. You can see a complete list here: http://arebg452.deviantart.com/journal/Services-and-Pricing-660684271


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

I want every single one of these! But I already have all my designs booked for my writing schedule through this year. Sigh. I have bookmarked your page. Twice.

Beautiful work.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys! 
I've been busy with custom work and haven't put out any pre-mades in a couple of weeks, but I had some free time yesterday and whipped something together. Hopefully somebody will find something that they like


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Are you thinking about re-working your current cover? 
Check out the re-vamp I finished for author A. G. Stewart for her Loose Changeling book cover:

BEFORE: 









AFTER:


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys! 
Just stopping by to leave some of my most recent works. I really like how this particular series turned out, what do you think?


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! These are very striking! They almost make me want to write a series to go with them.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Some new Stand-Alone pre-mades. Let me know if anybody is interested! 
























If you see something you like but would like to add some changes let me know. I'm always willing to compromise and we can work it out


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

We love authors with series! As our special offer, any author who orders three covers or more within the same series gets an awesome-looking series banner to promote it!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys! 
It's been a while since I last posted but I've been so busy lately! Anyways, I'm back on track with a new pre-made series for YA Fantasy and Paranormal and soon I'll be introducing my very first Nonfiction Pre-Mades, so excited   

Let me know if you see something you like!


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Glad you like them! 
Most of the covers in this thread are pre-mades, selling for $50.00 each. I also do custom work and advertising visuals


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New covers guys! 
These past weeks I've been so busy! It's always nice to schedule stock photo shoots but they do tire you out! Anyways, I managed to get some awesome new material and I'm excited about the new covers that are going to come from it. For now, a taste of our brand-new pre-mades, fresh out of the oven. What do you think?


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Some new pre-makes for this week!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

This week I worked with two great writers in two amazing custom covers. It's always great to work directly with an author, because they have a specific vision of what they want, so you know exactly in which direction to take your design. Still, making pre-mades is fun too, and in that spirit:


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful covers. Very stylish. And you're good at fonts.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

I tried to include yet another Non-Fiction this time.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd like to hire you for a custom cover.  I know pretty much what I want, but I can't figure out how to contact you - the deciantart site is confusing.  Please PM me.  thanks.


----------



## Drakon (Dec 6, 2014)

NA Studio Design has done several covers for me and I have been very happy with their work!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

What is the best way to contact you?


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

BellaRoccaforte said:


> What is the best way to contact you?


You can reach me either through kboards messaging, Deviantart messaging or comments or directly at [email protected]


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

email sent


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

BellaRoccaforte said:


> email sent


Look forward to working with you 



Drakon said:


> NA Studio Design has done several covers for me and I have been very happy with their work!


Thank you so much for the shout out!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys! So I'm back after Hurricane Irma (that was a scare, since I live in Miami) and even though the lack of power made a dent in my production schedule, I'm finally becoming current again with my projects and with some openings to fit in some Pre-made work. A sci-fi series this time! What do you think?


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Announcement! 
Our website will be live soon, and I'm bringing some sneak peaks, as well as some new changes that are happening. 
First of all we have a new name! Not entirely different but I thought to put it out there in the universe, so karma can start being nice to me (don't you just love jumping through hoops to lessen the tax blow? )










Website for the service will be up soon, where I'll be able to take orders and have a more comprehensive packages information, although the deviantart account will still be updated regularly with new pre-mades and portfolio samples. The new website will also feature testimonies by authors we've worked with, including the great people that have given me a chance here at Kboards.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys! 
So we are officially live with our site. You can find us at covers.bzndesignstudios.com. 
I would really appreciate any input about the website functioning so if you want to give it a try let me know what you thought of the overall interface, k? 
Also, I've been taken with custom work and book marketing over the last month, so I didn't make that many new pre-mades, but I'll get caught up soon enough, especially now that Christmas is coming. I'm looking forward to creating some designs for the holiday season!

For now, here are a couple straight out of the oven. Let me know if you see something you like


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Maybe I'm missing it but your website doesn't have premade pricing anywhere?


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Great designs! Best of luck with your business.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

TaraCrescent said:


> Maybe I'm missing it but your website doesn't have premade pricing anywhere?


Fixed! 
Sorry about that, thanks for pointing it out. All pre-mades are $50.00, JPEG and PNG formats.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New Romance/Erotica pre-mades. I promised myself I'd try to deviate some from speculative fiction. Let's see if I can


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Some more pre-mades that just came out of the oven. What do you think?


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

A project I've had in the back burner for a while. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys! 
Today I bring you a couple of portfolio samples I finished recently. One is the first of a four-book series so I'm really looking forward to completing the project and seeing them all together.   The second one is book 2 of a 2-book series I recently revamped for authors Susan Young and LEroy Nichols (pleasure working with you guys!) which I actually like quite a bit. What do you guys think?
















And as every week, here are a couple more pre-mades!


----------



## Moe D (Dec 6, 2017)

Your covers are stunning. I'm bookmarking!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Lilly_Frost said:


> Thank you for such beautiful, quick work Arel. I can't say enough good things.


It was truly a pleasure! I hope those new covers work out for you


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Starting the new year with new pre-mades! My goal for 2018 is to reach 500 pre-mades in my catalog. Is it too ambitious? 
Remember that kboards members get a free banner when they order 3 or more covers in the same same series!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New covers this week! Great for Historical Romance, Fairy Tail Fantasy and YA.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

This week I come bearing dragons! Photo-manipulating a dragon was something I've been meaning to do for a while, and now I finally took the step. I intend to improve the technique in the future, but for now, what do you guys think?


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Some more covers here!
Few, it's been a busy couple of weeks but I'm very happy with the work I've done. Hopefully someone here at kboards wants to take these babies home! All pre-mades you see in this threads are $50.00 and if you purchase a 3-Cover series you get a FREE banner courtesy of Moi!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Some new pre-mades to add to the list guys. This time a Science-fiction/Space opera themed series.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

How do you feel about masks?


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy Valentine's week guys! Romance for all genres!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New series this week! Remember that all authors who order 3 covers or more get a FREE series banner as a part of our special promotion.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

THIS IS SOLD! Sorry guys!
Hi guys!
This week I bring you a series made with one of my exclusive models. Images not available everywhere else!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New Urban Fantasy pre-mades! What do you think? 
And now you can also join my Facebook group, where I release new covers every day and get first pick of the new content:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/720796598308407/


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Pre-mades for this week come with a little sophisticated flair. I like doing a simple, elegant concept from time to time.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you!
I kind of thought the same thing as you did when I had all three together, that maybe I should've put a person in the middle one, but I just really like the planetary scene in that cover and to be honest, I didn't want to take attention from it.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Some new images using a model from our exclusive Premium Stock! In the coming months we'll be releasing images stock for authors to purchase every week, with new and fresh models and positions. Join our group to find out more  : https://www.facebook.com/groups/bznstudiodesigns/


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wanted to say that I've been working with Arel and she's been fantastic. Can't recommend her highly enough. Really pleased with the work she's doing for me and the way she's done it. Great communication and super fast!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the shout out Monique! I'm loving working with you too


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, guys!
Back with new covers for your pretty eyes


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New series for this week:


----------



## inconsequential (May 4, 2016)

I love your covers, but when I click on the website icon under your name, I get a notice from wordpress saying the site is private. When I click on your banner or the cover designs link below it, it takes me to your deviantart site.

Do you not have a business website?


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't find the covers either.  It takes me to DeviantArt and all I see is free stock photos...  which are nice but I have clicked around and don't see the covers except under favorites so I'm not sure what's for sale...


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for pointing the problem to me. I'll make sure to fix it!
You can visit my Pre-Made Gallery in Deviantart: https://arebg452.deviantart.com/gallery/61988868/AVAILABLE-Pre-Made-Covers 
Or my design website: http://covers.bzndesignstudios.com/
As well as my Facebook group where covers are available 1 week before all other platforms: https://www.facebook.com/groups/bznstudiodesigns/ 
All the covers in this page are available for sale. Some have been sold already, but don't hesitate to ask if you see something you like!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you! 
All series are $150.00 and include 3 3D mock-ups and 1 FREE Banner so they can be shown up in several formats and sizes at once


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Love these- you have some unique looks while still fitting the genre and looking fresh.  I will be in touch when I've got books ready for covers!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

And BZN Stock is awesome! As a designer, I'll be buying most of my models from their site.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

SA_Soule said:


> And BZN Stock is awesome! As a designer, I'll be buying most of my models from their site.


I look forward to it!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New Pre-mades this week using models from our BZN Stock (stock.bzndesignstudios.com) section:


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

A series from our PREMIUM line this time. There are still select few covers in our PREMIUM line but hopefully that can change soon (if I ever managed to surface from the pile of custom work I've been getting lately, bless all of you and your productive little hearts )


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New pretties, new pretties!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been really productive this week


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Some more Pre-Mades recently added:


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been on a good roll lately


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

New content available now:


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Some new pre-mades we've finished:


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Last Pre-Mades of September as we enter into a new month:


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice field of work. Great covers!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Merry Christmas guys! 
As a little present from Santa I'm leaving you our special Christmas/Year-End sale event, happenign now at BZN Studio Designs. *All premade material 15% - 20% off until January 1*
We have singles, series and covers galore and they are all at discounted price. This are selling fast so take a look below to check what's still available.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey, guys! Wow, it's been a while!
As a soft re-opening of our service here in kboards, I'm leaving a selection below of the pre-made covers we currently have available, and for a limited time, if you use the code KBOARDS when you order, you get a 15% discount. To order just visit our store: http://covers.bzndesignstudios.com/premadecovers/ or reach us directly through [email protected]

*SOME SAMPLES OF WHAT'S CURRENTLY AVAILABLE: *


----------

